# Preseason Game #1 (10/10): Utah Jazz @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Laker Freak

Utah Jazz (0-0) @ L.A. Lakers (0-0)










*Save Mart Center, Fresno, CA *

Date: Tuesday, October 10th
Time: 7:00 pm

Guards​ <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">








Kobe Bryant</td><td align="center" valign="top">








Maurice Evans</td><td align="center" valign="top">








Jordan Farmar</td><td align="center" valign="top">








Devin Green</td><td align="center" valign="top">








Aaron McKie</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">








Smush Parker</td><td align="center" valign="top">








J.R. Pinnock </td><td align="center" valign="top">








Sasha Vujacic</td><td align="center" valign="top">








Von Wafer</td><td align="center" valign="top">








Shammond Williams</td></tr></tbody> </table> 

<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">








Ronnie Brewer</td><td align="center" valign="top">








Dee Brown</td><td align="center" valign="top">








Derek Fisher</td><td align="center" valign="top">








Gordan Giricek</td><td align="center" valign="top">








C.J. Miles</td><td align="center" valign="top">








Deron Williams</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
Forwards
 <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">








Brian Cook</td><td align="center" valign="top">








Lamar Odom</td><td align="center" valign="top">








Vladimir Radmanovic</td><td align="center" valign="top">








Ronny Turiaf</td><td align="center" valign="top">








Luke Walton</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
<table align="center" border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">








Carlos Boozer</td><td align="center" valign="top">








Matt Harpring</td><td align="center" valign="top">








Andrei Kirilenko</td><td align="center" valign="top">








Paul Millsap</td><td align="center" valign="top">








Roger Powell</td></tr></tbody></table>


​ Centers
 <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">








Kwame Brown</td><td align="center" valign="top">








Andrew Bynum</td><td align="center" valign="top">








Marcus Douthit</td><td align="center" valign="top">








Chris Mihm</td><td align="center" valign="top">








Mamadou N’Diaye</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
 <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">








Rafael Araujo</td><td align="center" valign="top">








Jarron Collins</td><td align="center" valign="top">








Mehmet Okur</td></tr></tbody> </table> 

 Upcoming Games

October 12th - vs.







- KCAL

October 15th - vs.







- KCAL

October 17th - vs.







- KCAL

October 19th - vs.







- FSN​


----------



## Steez

You have no idea how happy I am to see these again!

Lets get it on!!!!!!!!


----------



## afobisme

been a long wait, bring it on :banana:


----------



## DaBruins

wow, we've got a lot of gaurds


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*GUARDS* 

*FORWARDS* 

Good job, though.

We're gonna trash them!!!!!

JK, I couldn't care less if we win or not. But let's have good performances from everyone!


----------



## Laker Freak

Damian Necronamous said:


> *GUARDS*
> 
> *FORWARDS*
> 
> Good job, though.
> 
> We're gonna trash them!!!!!
> 
> JK, I couldn't care less if we win or not. But let's have good performances from everyone!


I would like to declare myself Laker Forum idiot of the week. :rofl:


----------



## AK-47

1 more week, wish it was on TV here in Utah...


----------



## nguyen_milan

Steez said:


> You have no idea how happy I am to see these again!
> 
> Lets get it on!!!!!!!!


same here! umm dont know if Kobe would play on this game? I think not, he just resumed practice right?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

ITS ON LIKE DONKEY KONGS SHLONG IN A BONG!!! :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## elcap15

OMG one week away! I cant wait! Im going to fresno on Tuesday, who wants to come!


----------



## Brian34Cook

Wooo.. Go Cook, Deron, Dee, and Powell


----------



## Kobester888

Is this going to be on KCAL???


----------



## SoCalfan21

kobe scores 46 in a loss...

123-46 Utah


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

hmmm where is this game gonna be played??? i want to go see some lakers pre-season games the 

crowds always seem soooooooooo into them haha  

wow it is a relief to see a game thread and wow nice job with the pics and all that good ole stuff 

:clap: :cheers:


----------



## DaBruins

CubanLaker said:


> ITS ON LIKE DONKEY KONGS SHLONG IN A BONG!!! :cheers: :cheers:


was that another famous chick hearn quote?


----------



## Darth Bryant

SoCalfan21 said:


> kobe scores 46 in a loss...
> 
> 123-46 Utah



Kobe should not be playing by then. So the lakers will lose, by 46 points.


----------



## Wilmatic2

Just stay healthy.


----------



## Shaolin

Does anyone else find it excessively weird to see Derek Fisher in a Jazz uniform?


----------



## AK-47




----------



## Cris

WTF is a Save Mart


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Maybe Fish will run his mouth off again like last season. It turned out well for us.


----------



## afobisme

when did fish run his mouth?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Last season, when he said the Warriors were definitely better than the Lakers. We all know how that turned out. It was all in good fun and no hard feelings (even though Fish was dead serious when he said it). It'd be nice to have him back around these parts. If not for that awful contract, it might have happened.


----------



## LamarButler

We win, .


----------



## AK-47

Fisher is on a better team this year, fisher will help his team (jazz) win more games than the they did last year.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

AK-47 said:


> Fisher is on a better team this year, fisher will help his team (jazz) win more games than the they did last year.


 If the Jazz can stay healthy, look out.


----------



## AK-47

You know what would be cool, is if the jazz win thier division (not impossible) and the lakers get the 5th seed, I think it would be a fun series to watch.


----------



## The One

AK-47 said:


> You know what would be cool, is if the jazz win thier division (not impossible) and the lakers get the 5th seed, I think it would be a *fun series to watch*.


Agreed.


----------



## Shinnokxz

... Actually humble Laker fans? I'm sorry, this is the first time I've ever seen such a sight on the Internet.


----------



## afobisme

hm, a laker troll? sorry, that's something that i've never seen *sarcastic*


----------



## AK-47

Shinnokxz said:


> ... Actually humble Laker fans? I'm sorry, this is the first time I've ever seen such a sight on the Internet.


That's because the mods do such a good job around here that most of the members are mature at BBB.net. Also, I think I know who you are Shinnokxz, and I am pretty sure you got banned somewhere were I read. So instead of trolling and getting banned, you could act a little more mature and show laker fans the respect that they gave. Hope you change your ways shinn so you can be a respected mature poster instead of viewed as a troll.

BTW, 2 more days until Preseason! Have you guys found out what channel it is on? Or is it going to be televised?


----------



## Shinnokxz

Wait... WTF? I wasn't trolling anyone... that was my first post ever? I was genuinely HAPPY about it and meant no disrespect; I don't see how you could construe that is trolling, and if anything you are being the confrontational one bringing other websites issues into a completely different equation. If you really feel the need to verse me in board etiquette perhaps a PM would've sufficed rather than a post that goes completely off-topic and is confrontational in nature?

And yes, I have been banned from one forum because the admin thinks me and some other guy are the same person- just because we live near each other and our IPs are loosely similar. I've tried talking to him and showing him proof, but he refuses to listen... but it's no big loss to me and I'm sorry if you want to draw judgement without being well versed in what is actually going on.

Anyways, thanks for the warming greeting and I'll be making sure to not post here again. Take it easy!


----------



## Shady*

Shinnokxz said:


> Wait... WTF? I wasn't trolling anyone... that was my first post ever? I was genuinely HAPPY about it and meant no disrespect; I don't see how you could construe that is trolling, and if anything you are being the confrontational one bringing other websites issues into a completely different equation. If you really feel the need to verse me in board etiquette perhaps a PM would've sufficed rather than a post that goes completely off-topic and is confrontational in nature?
> 
> And yes, I have been banned from one forum because the admin thinks me and some other guy are the same person- just because we live near each other and our IPs are loosely similar. I've tried talking to him and showing him proof, but he refuses to listen... but it's no big loss to me and I'm sorry if you want to draw judgement without being well versed in what is actually going on.
> 
> Anyways, thanks for the warming greeting and I'll be making sure to not post here again. Take it easy!


:rofl: You just made my day.


----------



## Unique

Come on guys, Let's stay on topic. We shouldnt discourage posters to post here.


----------



## AK-47

Shinnokxz said:


> Wait... WTF? I wasn't trolling anyone... that was my first post ever? I was genuinely HAPPY about it and meant no disrespect; I don't see how you could construe that is trolling, and if anything you are being the confrontational one bringing other websites issues into a completely different equation. If you really feel the need to verse me in board etiquette perhaps a PM would've sufficed rather than a post that goes completely off-topic and is confrontational in nature?
> 
> And yes, I have been banned from one forum because the admin thinks me and some other guy are the same person- just because we live near each other and our IPs are loosely similar. I've tried talking to him and showing him proof, but he refuses to listen... but it's no big loss to me and I'm sorry if you want to draw judgement without being well versed in what is actually going on.
> 
> Anyways, thanks for the warming greeting and I'll be making sure to not post here again. Take it easy!


I agree with you, I should of P/Med you instead. Sorry about that, wasn't thinking at the time. I know your name because I have seen you post in so many other forums. And I thought you were trouble because of that ban. (my mistake) So it made me believe that you were trolling like someone already mentioned. I apologize for the misunderstanding and hope you keep posting at BBB.net. It is a great community, and some people make mistakes, it is part of human nature.

Back on topic, only 2 more days until the game, I hope both teams can have a good game and escape any injury problems. If any of you guys go to the game or watch it on TV, please let me know how it went for both the jazz and the lakers. thanks!

AK-47


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Shinnokxz said:


> Wait... WTF? I wasn't trolling anyone... that was my first post ever? I was genuinely HAPPY about it and meant no disrespect; I don't see how you could construe that is trolling, and if anything you are being the confrontational one bringing other websites issues into a completely different equation. If you really feel the need to verse me in board etiquette perhaps a PM would've sufficed rather than a post that goes completely off-topic and is confrontational in nature?
> 
> And yes, I have been banned from one forum because the admin thinks me and some other guy are the same person- just because we live near each other and our IPs are loosely similar. I've tried talking to him and showing him proof, but he refuses to listen... but it's no big loss to me and I'm sorry if you want to draw judgement without being well versed in what is actually going on.
> 
> Anyways, thanks for the warming greeting and I'll be making sure to not post here again. Take it easy!


 No sense in taking it personal. We have dealt with so many trolls that, the slightest hint of one sets off our troll defense mechanism. I think you will like the fans around not just the Lakers forum, but all off BBnet. As Unique said, let's keep this thread on topic from here. Any word on whether this is going to be televised?


----------



## Brian34Cook

Phil wont coach, Kobe wont play tommorow

Jackson won't be with the Lakers on Tuesday night when they play Utah in Fresno to begin the preseason.

Kobe Bryant, the defending NBA scoring champion who's still recovering from arthroscopic surgery on his right knee three months ago, did a little work Monday without facing any defense. Bryant won't play Tuesday night, and said his return to practice remains day-to-day.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Lakers: Monday Report

The Lakers love going to Fresno so much that they're flying up the day of the game instead of the night before as they normally would. They're going straight from the airport to the Save Mart Center for shootaround and will fly home as usual immediately after the game.

They played an exhibition game in Fresno two Octobers ago and had a miserable experience staying in a hotel not even fit for a high school team. One Lakers staffer found empty beer bottles littering her room, another staffer had no clean towels in his.

The first exhibition game is sloppy and interesting at the same time. I'm looking forward to seeing how Andrew Bynum plays. He was more up-and-down in summer league than I expected after a full NBA season. But he is clearly in better shape and is a more refined player than he was as a rookie.

*Assistant coach Kurt Rambis said he hasn't decided on a starting lineup or rotation. The Lakers had a lineup on the floor scrimmaging Monday with Sasha Vujacic, Maurice Evans, Lamar Odom, Radmanovic and Kwame Brown. I have NO idea if that will be the five tonight. But it was the first time I'd seen Radmanovic and Odom playing together.*

[More in URL]


----------



## AK-47

It doesn't look like it is televised


----------



## Cap

That sucks, wish it was on TV. Meh, pre-season. Wonder if Odom is ready to go.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

man not televised????


----------



## elcap15

All the rest of the games are televised tho, starting with the game on Thur. I wanna know if I can even get a gamecast of this one?

This game is going to be very expirimental and sloppy so maybe it is best that this is the game they dont show.


----------



## jazzy1

Sasha in the starting line up Oh No. I'm down on Smush right now but Sasha starting isn't a good look even in preseason. 

Anyway I can't watch the game those that can give good detailed descriptions of whats going on. Much appreciated. 

Just want to see some cohesion and general improvement by the young guys. Not concerned to see Kwame or odom put up numbers. Its just preseason for vets, Bynum, Pinnock, Farmar will be interesting to get an early read.


----------



## Steez

Are there any other games being televised? anyone know?
I just watched the sixers vs. suns and it felt great watching bball again... anyone know what other games are being televised?


----------



## upsanddowns

Smush is still probably going to start. 


Starting lineup is most likely going to look like this


PG: Smush Parker

SG: Sasha Vujacic or Maurice Evans

SF: Lamar Odom

PF: Vladamir Rad

C: Kwame Brown


----------



## Brian34Cook

http://www.nba.com/games/20061010/UTALAL/boxscore.html

Hopefully they have PBP since the other games do.. you just have to be smart to access it..


----------



## Wilmatic2

I'll be listening to the game on NBA.com broadband radio, since I don't have a tv. I can't wait.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Jazz Link 

Lakers should be on 570


----------



## azn kobe jr

wat tv channel will it be broadcasted?


----------



## Brian34Cook

Not on tv..

Here's a link

http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-liv...qehC0W21T2WTzzS841htPrzSF3IEaAXriGIefC?e=.asx


----------



## Brian34Cook

Lineups:
Lakers - Parker, Evans, Walton, Odom, Brown
Jazz - Williams, Fuller, Giricek (sp), AK, Okur


----------



## azn kobe jr

aw that sucks i was looking so foward to it being on tv! dang kobe isnt on the lineup


----------



## Wilmatic2

Go Lakers!


----------



## AK-47

Go Jazz!


----------



## Brian34Cook

Deron is owning.. so is Luke


----------



## Laker Freak

Ronny, Sasha and Bynum checking in.

Lakers down 22-16.


----------



## Laker Freak

They said Bynum grew an inch and is now listed at 7'1.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Deron Williams.. 11 pts (5/6) in the 1st.. so far!


----------



## jazzy1

Brian34Cook said:


> Deron Williams.. 11 pts (5/6) in the 1st.. so far!


Big surprise getting smoked by another teams pg.


----------



## Brian34Cook

End 1st: Jazz 29 - Lakers 23

All I can say is .. Deron Williams is owning.. basically..

Leading scorers:
12, Deron Williams (UTH)
6, Luke Walton (LAL)


----------



## Brian34Cook

Parker, Vujacic, Odom, Cook, Bynum to start the 2nd

:laugh: Bynum cant cant the ball.. LOL


----------



## DaBruins

im not getting any boxscores or play by plays to work


----------



## Brian34Cook

Cook And 1.. Bynum with another block.. Boozer good (killing us).. Odom 3..

Lakers down 37-33!


----------



## jazzy1

Good stuff BC34, Bynum trying to do something. 

Gotta remember this is preseason.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Powell in for the Jazz.. Turiaf for the Lakers.. 

Sasha sounds impressive (but I know it's Preseason)


----------



## jazzy1

DaBruins said:


> im not getting any boxscores or play by plays to work


me neither


----------



## Laker Freak

Sasha gets a layup and ties the game.

Sasha gets a steal and then send s no look pass to Turiaf who gives the Lakers the lead.


----------



## Unique

Sounds like Sasha is trying to become a stud.


----------



## Laker Freak

Unique said:


> Sounds like Sasha is trying to become a stud.


He just hit a 3 :banana:


----------



## Unique

Lakers 44 Jazz 41


----------



## DaBruins

Unique said:


> Sounds like Sasha is trying to become a stud.


what do you mean trying? Sasha is clearly an elite player.


----------



## Laker Freak

Lakers 44 Jazz 41 at the half.

Sasha with 10 and Odom has 7.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Halftime: Lakers 44 - Jazz 41 

Lakers: 
10 Vujacic
8 Parker (I think they said him?)
7 Odom

Jazz:
12 Williams
10 Boozer


----------



## Unique

DaBruins said:


> what do you mean trying? Sasha is clearly an elite player.



Your rite. Sasha > Kobe. :biggrin:


----------



## jazzy1

Whats kwame doing and who's guarding Boozer. 

Sasha Eh, playing well for a half. Okay Hard to read anything into the preseason so I don't really know if this is a positive development or just preseason hype.


----------



## Sean

http://www.thegamelive.com/basketballnba.html

go down to "LOS ANGELES LAKERS"

click on "KAVL"


----------



## Brian34Cook

Deron again.. hah


----------



## Unique

Sean said:


> http://www.thegamelive.com/basketballnba.html
> 
> go down to "LOS ANGELES LAKERS"
> 
> click on "KAVL"


Is that audio or video?


----------



## Brian34Cook

Sasha going for 81.. Timeout Jazz.. 7 pt lead


----------



## Sean

Unique said:


> Is that audio or video?



audio, but pretty good quality.

BTW, Lakers up 7, Sasha has 13 points.


----------



## B-Scott

Smush better watch out. Here comes Sasha


----------



## Unique

Brian34Cook said:


> *Sasha going for 81*.. Timeout Jazz.. 7 pt lead



:laugh:

A guy gets some muscle over the summer and he suddenly thinks hes kobe haha.


----------



## Sean

Spero and Michael were talking anout Farmar gettin the rookie treatment today. Hopefully he gets a little love tonight, but I doubt it.


----------



## Sean

Walton for three, Lakers up 12


----------



## Brian34Cook

The only two that showed up for Utah is Deron and Boozer.. Deron is awesome it sounds though.. not surprising though!

:rofl: Shammond has 5 fouls already.. lmao


----------



## Laker Freak

So far no Farmar and No Mckie. It sound like Williams is playing like trash.


----------



## Sean

Lead cut to 8

Vlad checks in.

another link...
http://www.foxsports610.com/pages/streaming.html


----------



## Brian34Cook

Sounds like a nice play.. Odom finishes in traffic off a nice pass from Luke.. Luke is playing good.. I said it..

Pinnock into the game


----------



## jazzy1

PJ's mindset with rookies is terrible. Lots of teams play rookies and they excel yet we treat everyone like a project. if they can't play then why are we drafting them. he did this with Cook, Walton, Sasha, Bynum, now Farmar. 

Come on PJ let the kids play in their 1st year.


----------



## Laker Freak

JR Pinnock is coming in for the first time.


----------



## Sean

bynum in
turiaf in


----------



## Laker Freak

jazzy1 said:


> PJ's mindset with rookies is terrible. Lots of teams play rookies and they excel yet we treat everyone like a project. if they can't play then why are we drafting them. he did this with Cook, Walton, Sasha, Bynum, now Farmar.
> 
> Come on PJ let the kids play in their 1st year.


Phil is not coaching tonight because of his hip.


----------



## Sean

bynum in
turiaf in

lead cut to 7


----------



## jazzy1

Laker Freak said:


> Phil is not coaching tonight because of his hip.


I know but he's leaving his instructions though with Rambis.


----------



## jazzy1

I'm in thanks for the fox link, Bynum blows an easy one. Lakers up 9. JR is on the floor.


----------



## Sean

66-55

parker shooting free throws around minute left in the 3rd


----------



## Sean

end of third

71-57 Lakers shooting 53%

Radman has 7 points

odom has 17

smush 13 points


----------



## Sean

Bynum scores lead down to 9

8:59 left


----------



## Sean

Odom and Walton back in


----------



## SoCalfan21

guys www.thegamelive.com

thats the best for preseason games...


----------



## Brian34Cook

Argh @ No Cook this half.. as far as I know..

Good effort by The Rev (Powell).. :clap:

Jazz rallying back.. haha


----------



## Sean

5 point game now.

Lakers 75
Jazz 70
7:20 4th


----------



## Sean

Evans hits 3 treys, lead back to 14


----------



## Sean

walton hits a fadeaway, lead up to 16


----------



## Brian34Cook

Mo and Walton sounding good now..

Farmar coming in FINALLY


----------



## Sean

Farmar checks in


----------



## ceejaynj

Good reporting guys...I can't get Laker games in NJ!!!


----------



## Sean




----------



## Sean

Green checks in


----------



## Brian34Cook

Dont worry people.. when the boxscore becomes available I'll post it.. I usually do when I have time 

I wanna know why Cook barely played? Probably his finger not fully healthy and didnt really need to worry about him?


----------



## Sean

Sean said:


>


more pics


----------



## Sean

Lakers win 94-79


----------



## jazzy1

I'm telling yall Evans is gonna be a real good pick-up for us. 

Why so little Kwame in the 2nd half. 

Farmar making some things happen in limited minutes. 

Good game by our subs in the 2nd half.


----------



## Sean

jazzy1 said:


> I'm telling yall Evans is gonna be a real good pick-up for us.
> 
> Why so little Kwame in the 2nd half.
> 
> Farmar making some things happen in limited minutes.
> 
> Good game by our subs in the 2nd half.


Yeah, I remember him from his days as a King and Piston. I was surprised he was let go for practically nothing.


----------



## The One

Man I missed the entire preseason game. I see the score but did we play good or did the Jazz stink it up?


----------



## jazzy1

Good pics Sean, good stuff BC34. 

I was glad to hear the 2nd half. Bynum seemed to still be making the mental mistakes a young guy tends to make. Evans and Walton appeared very active. 

What about Walton you guys we never talk about what kind of player he can be for us. He's obviously a glue guy in a sense but can he be a good nba player. He seems to be improving and becoming less and less of a liability on defense. And his confidence seems to be growing with his shot as well.


----------



## Sean

The One said:


> Man I missed the entire preseason game. I see the score but did we play good or did the Jazz stink it up?


little of both


----------



## upsanddowns

Lakers played pretty well considering Kobe was out. Sasha and Maurice are perfect SG backups for Kobe.


----------



## jazzy1

Sean said:


> Yeah, I remember him from his days as a King and Piston. I was surprised he was let go for practically nothing.


I think he's gonna be an upgrade on George in this offense. He plays a smart game and has better offensive feel for the game. I didn't realize he had 3pt range. 

Phil is gonna love him as a player. But he plays Kobe's spot which is a problem. Unless he can guard pg's.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Yea it was a little of both.. gonna go take a shower and go get something to eat and by that time hopefully the BS will be posted and I can post it.. I promise I will do that, if someone lets me :biggrin:


----------



## Sean

jazzy1 said:


> I think he's gonna be an upgrade on George in this offense. He plays a smart game and has better offensive feel for the game. I didn't realize he had 3pt range.
> 
> Phil is gonna love him as a player. But he plays Kobe's spot which is a problem. Unless he can guard pg's.



I hope so. I also see him as a 3 at times.


----------



## The One

What About Kwame? How did he play?


----------



## jazzy1

The One said:


> What About Kwame? How did he play?


Missed 5-6 shots. Thats what the radio guys said. Only the 1st preseason game.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

The one thing I can take from this is that Rambis, Cleamons, Shaw, and company seem to be doing a good job preparing the team in place of Phil. I love to see the young guys giving full effort. I wonder how communication was on defense since they have made that a point of emphasis. I'm sure one of the guys at CL or LG will have a player breakdown of the game, so keep your eyes open.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

FRESNO, Calif. (AP) -- Lamar Odom scored 18 points to lead five players in double figures and the Los Angeles Lakers beat the Utah Jazz 94-79 on Tuesday night in the preseason opener for both teams. 

Sasha Vujacic and Smush Parker each had 13 points for Los Angeles, which played without guard Kobe Bryant, who rested an injured knee, and center Chris Mihm, who has an ankle problem. 

Lakers coach Phil Jackson, still recovering from hip replacement surgery, also didn't make the trip to Fresno's Save Mart Center. Assistant coach Kurt Rambis filled in for Jackson. 

Carlos Boozer had 18 points and 12 rebounds for the Jazz, while Deron Williams added 16 points. Hiram Fuller, who played at Fresno State, was in Utah's starting lineup in front of nearly 10,000 fans. 

After Gordan Giricek's reverse layup cut Los Angeles' lead to 75-70 with 7:39 remaining, the Lakers put the game away with a 12-0 run with Maurice Evans scoring nine points during the surge. 

The Lakers led 44-41 at halftime thanks to a late second-quarter rally sparked by Vujacic. 

The third-year guard from Slovenia scored off an assist from Kwame Brown to tie the game, then immediately stole the ball from Jazz rookie Ronnie Brewer. Vujacic ran the break and found Ronnie Turiaf for a dunk, giving the Lakers a 41-39 lead. 

Vujacic's 3-pointer with 41 seconds left then put the Lakers ahead at halftime. 

Updated on Wednesday, Oct 11, 2006 1:07 am EDT 

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap?gid=2006101013


----------



## LamarButler

I loved the Evans pickup, I knew he was gonna be good. And for some reason I knew Sasha was really gonna improve his game.


----------



## Laker Freak

<table align="center" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr id="lineTopRow" align="center"> <td class="bbL" align="left">
 </td> <td class="bbL" width="30">1</td> <td class="bbL" width="30">2</td> <td class="bbL" width="30">3</td> <td class="bbL" width="30">4</td> <td> 
</td> <td> 
</td> <td> 
</td> <td> 
</td> <td>*T*</td> </tr> <tr id="lineAwayRow" align="center"> <td align="left">*Utah *</td> <td>28</td> <td>13</td> <td>16</td> <td>22</td> <td> 
</td> <td> 
</td> <td> 
</td> <td> 
</td> <td id="lineAwayTotal">*79*</td> </tr> <tr id="lineHomeRow" align="center"> <td align="left">*LA Lakers *</td> <td>23</td> <td>21</td> <td>27</td> <td>23</td> <td> 
</td> <td> 
</td> <td> 
</td> <td> 
</td> <td id="lineHomeTotal">*94*</td> </tr> </tbody></table>​<!-- end linescore --><!-- Clock and Quarter -->Final
​ 
 <table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="stathead"> <td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(6, 20, 63) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">UTAH JAZZ</td> </tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">DREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Hiram Fuller, F</td><td>6</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Andrei Kirilenko, F</td><td>12</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mehmet Okur, FC</td><td>23</td><td>1-6</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-2</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>7</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Gordan Giricek, SG</td><td>21</td><td>3-10</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Deron Williams, PG</td><td>20</td><td>7-13</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>5</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>16</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">DREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Carlos Boozer, FC</td><td>23</td><td>9-13</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>6</td><td>6</td><td>12</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>18</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">C.J. Miles, G</td><td>11</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Derek Fisher, PG</td><td>20</td><td>1-5</td><td>0-1</td><td>3-4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rafael Araujo, C</td><td>23</td><td>0-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>7</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Matt Harpring, GF</td><td>21</td><td>2-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">R Brewer</td><td>16</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">P Millsap</td><td>13</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Roger Powell, IR</td><td>15</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">D Brown</td><td>3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jarron Collins, C</td><td>7</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">B Chase</td><td>4</td><td>3-4</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">T Smith, </td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">F Steyn, </td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td>
 </td> <td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td> <td>3PM-A</td> <td>FTM-A</td> <td>OREB</td> <td>DREB</td> <td>REB</td> <td>AST</td> <td>STL</td> <td>BLK</td> <td>TO</td> <td>PF</td> <td>PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*35-85*</td><td>*4-11*</td><td>*5-13*</td><td>*20*</td><td>*32*</td><td>*52*</td><td>*22*</td><td>*9*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*20*</td><td>*31*</td><td>*79*</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*41.2%*</td><td>*36.4%*</td><td>*38.5%*</td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 20 (27)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> 
</td></tr><tr class="stathead"> <td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(84, 37, 130) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">LOS ANGELES LAKERS</td> </tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">DREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Lamar Odom, F</td><td>28</td><td>6-9</td><td>3-6</td><td>3-7</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>5</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>18</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Luke Walton, SF</td><td>28</td><td>5-8</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>11</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kwame Brown, FC</td><td>23</td><td>1-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-2</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>5</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Maurice Evans, SG</td><td>21</td><td>4-9</td><td>2-2</td><td>2-4</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>12</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Smush Parker, PG</td><td>22</td><td>3-7</td><td>1-2</td><td>6-8</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>13</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">DREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Vladimir Radmanovic, PF</td><td>14</td><td>2-7</td><td>0-1</td><td>3-4</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Shammond Williams, PG</td><td>17</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Sasha Vujacic, G</td><td>27</td><td>5-6</td><td>1-1</td><td>2-4</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>13</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Andrew Bynum, C</td><td>18</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>6</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ronny Turiaf, F</td><td>21</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-3</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Cook, PF</td><td>9</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">J Pinnock</td><td>5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">J Farmar</td><td>4</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Devin Green, G</td><td>4</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Aaron McKie, SG</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mamadou N'diaye, C</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marcus Douthit, FC</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Von Wafer, G</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td>
 </td> <td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td> <td>3PM-A</td> <td>FTM-A</td> <td>OREB</td> <td>DREB</td> <td>REB</td> <td>AST</td> <td>STL</td> <td>BLK</td> <td>TO</td> <td>PF</td> <td>PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*33-65*</td><td>*8-15*</td><td>*20-35*</td><td>*7*</td><td>*31*</td><td>*38*</td><td>*25*</td><td>*10*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*16*</td><td>*16*</td><td>*94*</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*50.8%*</td><td>*53.3%*</td><td>*57.1%*</td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 16 (12)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr></tbody></table>​


----------



## AK-47

What did you guys think about Deron Williams and Carlos Boozer?


----------



## Brian34Cook

Thanks for posting that stuff people.. I was gone until I just walked in the door..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Brian34Cook said:


> Thanks for posting that stuff people.. I was gone until I just walked in the door..


 You failed us. Lose the avatar now!!


----------



## DaBruins

gotta see more of Farmar. 4 minutes in the preaseason? Definitely not enough. He's easily better than Shammond right now IMO.


----------



## afobisme

im disppointed that farmar isn't getting much playing time.


----------



## Steez

afobisme said:


> im disppointed that farmar isn't getting much playing time.


He did have 3 points and 2 steals in 4 minutes... hopefully that will mean more PT.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Brian34Cook said:


> The only two that showed up for Utah is Deron and Boozer.. Deron is awesome it sounds though.. not surprising though!
> 
> :rofl: Shammond has 5 fouls already.. lmao



Although its pretty sad, it's also understandible. They play a much more phsysical game over seas. Im sure some of the habits of guarding that wouldnt be considered a foul over there, but are considered a foul over here are going to take time to break.


----------



## Darth Bryant

jazzy1 said:


> Good pics Sean, good stuff BC34.
> 
> I was glad to hear the 2nd half. Bynum seemed to still be making the mental mistakes a young guy tends to make. Evans and Walton appeared very active.
> 
> What about Walton you guys we never talk about what kind of player he can be for us. He's obviously a glue guy in a sense but can he be a good nba player. He seems to be improving and becoming less and less of a liability on defense. And his confidence seems to be growing with his shot as well.



I talk about walton all the time. I said last year when Walton finally was healthy and started he was one of the biggest factors in the Lakers going on the winning steaks. He was also very clutch at times durning the playoffs and critical games to ensure the lakers get there.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Sean said:


> I hope so. I also see him as a 3 at times.



Lets not forget that Kobe is playing FAR to many minutes to over compensate. Im sure it would be nice to allow Kobe to get more rest and not sweat it when his backup comes in. I think Mo will be thrown in to 1-3 spots at will, whenever a good defender is needed.


----------



## Sean

from:



[url=http://www.insidesocal.com/lakers/2006/10/exhibition_evaluation.html]Ross Siler of The Los Angeles Daily News Blog[/url] said:


> First impressions count for something, even in a half-filled arena in Fresno. Four guys who made good ones in the exhibition opener against Utah were Sasha Vujacic, Lamar Odom, Maurice Evans and Jordan Farmar.
> 
> Vujacic faces greater competition this season with the additions of Shammond Williams and Farmar. He had one of his best halves since coming to the Lakers in the opening two quarters Tuesday.
> 
> Not only did Vujacic hit all four shots he took - - Vladimir Radmanovic even passed on a shot to slide the ball to him for a 3-pointer at the end of the first half - - but he drew two offensive fouls by being a pest.
> 
> If he can do those two things, Vujacic will have a nice role for himself this season.
> 
> Odom, meanwhile, was the best player on the floor at the start of the second half. It wasn’t a coincidence that the Lakers went from leading 44-41 at halftime to going up 12 in that stretch.
> 
> He took Carlos Boozer off the dribble for layups, knocked down a 3-pointer in transition and kicked out a pass to Luke Walton for a 3-pointer off a drive. Odom also was grabbing rebounds and pushing the ball the other way.
> 
> Odom finished with 18 points (on nine shots) with 6 assists and 5 rebounds in 28-plus minutes. The only weakness he had came in missing four free throws.
> 
> ``Right now, I’m playing with the spirit of two people in me,’’ Odom said, referring to the tragic death of his infant son. ``I want to just keep attacking, keep attacking, keep attacking, pour it on as much as I can.
> 
> ``I lost my legs a little bit on my free throws. There’s always things you can improve on. Defensively, I want to just keep improving and knock down those free throws.’’
> 
> Evans was a 37.1 percent 3-point shooter last season in Detroit and showed that he can be more than just a defensive stopper. He connected on jumpers from 19, 26, 25 and 18 feet in the fourth quarter.
> 
> Assistant coach Kurt Rambis said Evans had been struggling to learn both the guard and forward spots in the triangle offense. But Rambis praised him at the same time for wanting to get better and being a quick learner.
> 
> Needless to say, Evans was impressive Tuesday. He still faces a minutes crunch trying to get on the floor as Kobe Bryant’s backup.
> 
> Farmar played the last 4:19 but made those minutes interesting. He was so eager to play that he jumped up in the third quarter to check in when Andrew Bynum’s name was called.
> 
> By the time he realized his mistake, Farmar tried to squeeze in next to assistant Brian Shaw on the bench.
> 
> On the court, Farmar whipped a pass to Ronny Turiaf as he drove the lane, which led to two free throws for Turiaf. He also was visibly frustrated as he posted up Utah’s small guard Brian Chase and didn’t get the ball.
> 
> Farmar had two steals as well in a matter of 15 seconds. He finished the game by slicing to the basket for a layup with the clock running out.
> 
> He missed the only jumper he took, but Farmar brought an unmistakable energy to the court.
> 
> As for some of the other players, Radmanovic missed all three shots he took in the first half and was way, way short on an open 3-pointer and a baseline jumper. He finished with seven points on 2 of 7 shooting.
> 
> Bynum turned in the lowlight of the game. He showed off a great spin move in the third quarter but somehow short-armed his shot from point-blank range. Bynum was so upset at himself, he smacked himself in the head a couple of times.
> 
> You could hear Odom on the bench asking why Bynum didn’t dunk the ball. Bynum was asking himself the same question after the game.
> 
> Here's the story on the game. There's also a trivia question related to the part below about Derek Fisher: Name the five active players who were a part of all three of the Lakers championship teams this decade.





The Los Angeles Daily News Game Recap said:


> Lakers forward Lamar Odom has taken to calling guard Maurice Evans by the nickname ``Herschel Walker’’ for the simple reason that Evans is built more like an NFL running back than an NBA player.
> 
> That might be the case, but Evans did a pretty good Kobe Bryant impersonation in the fourth quarter of the Lakers’ exhibition opener Tuesday night.
> 
> Evans connected on two 3-pointers and an 18-footer as the Lakers reversed course after giving back most of a 14-point lead and went on to a 94-79 victory over Utah.
> 
> He started in place of Bryant, who skipped the trip to continue strengthening his right knee, and scored all 12 of his points in the final quarter.
> 
> Evans was acquired from Detroit in a draft-night trade and came with the reputation as a defensive stopper. But Evans, who can defend three positions, showed the other side of his game Tuesday.
> 
> ``When I was in college, I was one of the top scorers in the country,’’ said Evans, who averaged 22.6 points his sophomore season at Wichita State. ``I had never been known for being a good defender until I got to the NBA.’’
> 
> Evans best sequence might have come after he missed a shot. He kept the rebound alive, tipping it back outside, and drilled a 3-pointer from the corner after he got the ball back from Odom.
> 
> Teenage center Andrew Bynum, meanwhile, had his ups and downs in finishing with two points, six rebounds and four turnovers in 17-plus minutes.
> 
> Bynum hit a turnaround 12-footer on the baseline in the fourth quarter and blocked a Rafael Araujo shot in the second quarter. But he had the ball plucked from his hands twice by Derek Fisher in the first half.
> 
> ``You can see that he’s still got a long way to go in terms of his strength,’’ assistant coach Kurt Rambis said, ``and for a big guy that’s 7-feet tall he brings the ball down way too many times.’’
> 
> Jazzed: There might not have been a worse possible time in Fisher’s life for a trade to Utah, with his wife delivering twins only days before the veteran guard learned he was leaving Golden State unexpectedly after two seasons.
> 
> It took Fisher a little longer than expected to report for a physical but he has since come to appreciate the move. He was traded for Keith McLeod, Devin Brown and Andre Owens, with Utah taking on the $26 million still owed Fisher.
> 
> ``Once I kind of got over the shock of the trade itself and really just concentrated on my family for a couple of weeks,’’ Fisher said, ``then I was able to step back and really just look at it from the perspective that I’m still able to play this game that I love to play.’’
> 
> Fisher, 32, was coming off a season in which he played in all 82 games and averaged a career-best 13.3 points. The losing, though, took its toll, with the Warriors finishing 34-48 once again.
> 
> “It starts to feel like a job,’’ Fisher said, ``when you’re not enjoying going out there every night.’’
> 
> He will be counted on to provide veteran leadership to a Utah team that hasn’t made the playoffs in three seasons. Fisher also will serve as mentor to Deron Williams, the Jazz’s point guard of the future.
> 
> ``It’s a good place for him,’’ Rambis said. ``He’s a system player. (Utah coach) Jerry Sloan is going to love him. He plays hard, he gets after it. . . . I thought whenever he got traded that was a good move for him and the Jazz.’’


----------



## Sean

From Lakerholic44 a2 CL:

A video of Lamar
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3916778537832730574&hl=en

Bynum video: 
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8068858003841446559

http://www.clublakers.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=60596&sid=0654de8fb5e411193602499b558101ad


----------



## elcap15

Sweet game, wish i could have watched it. Looks like some impressive performances from Sasha, Luke, Mo and Lamar. Its only the first preseason game so I am really trying hard to hold back my excitement.

If I read the box score right, it says the Lakers missed 15 free-throws? That is unacceptable and is the kind of thing that lost us close games last year. 

All-in-all a very promissing start. GO LAKERS!


----------



## Sean

*More pics From Lakerholic44 @ CL:*

Bynum
http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b6ce30b3127cce8dcb1aeddc0700000016108AcuGzJo0ZtO


Dr. Buss
http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b6ce30b3127cce8dcb1aea5d3000000016108AcuGzJo0ZtO


Farmar wraparound pass...around Araujo...Turiaf gets hacked and makes free throws.
http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b6ce30b3127cce8dcb1ae85d3200000016108AcuGzJo0ZtO


Offensive Set
http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b6ce30b3127cce8dcb1ad7dc3d00000016108AcuGzJo0ZtO


Walton with Farmar looking on
http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b6ce30b3127cce8dcb1ad5dc3f00000016108AcuGzJo0ZtO

Smush gets hacked
http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b6ce30b3127cce8df47a1ebc1f00000036108AcuGzJo0ZtO

Just for fun
http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b6ce30b3127cce8df47a1cbc1d00000026108AcuGzJo0ZtO

TipOff
http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b6ce30b3127cce8df47a18bc1900000016108AcuGzJo0ZtO

Radmon FT…great form on his shot
http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b6ce30b3127cce8df47a04bc0500000026108AcuGzJo0ZtO


----------

